# Boss straight blade won't turn



## EvilGrassGuy (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a Boss 8' 1/2' straight blade plow that is not angling left and right correctly. Currently it will not turn right but left is fine. I took the wires from the solenoid that turn the plow left and put them on the solenoid that turns the plow right and it worked but it now will not turn left. So it has something to do with the 2 wires going to the angle solenoid. I called my plow dealer and they said it was a bad ground associated with those 2 wires. I am not exactly sure how it's individual grounding is bad. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you ck gnd going to that coil? Can you take that gnd wire from the left coil and put it on the right? Try and run an external gnd to the left coil and see if its works?


----------



## EvilGrassGuy (Dec 18, 2011)

I tested the coil by unattaching the hot wires from one coil and attaching them to the other coil. I then tested the plow and that coil worked.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ok,,so ck your gnd, just unhook the "bad" gnd wire and hook up a jumper gnd and see if that fixes it. or you could do a ohm test and see what kinda resistance it has, that might tell you something too. if the gnd is good, try the same thing but with a jumper hot. i think you need to see if your not getting gnd or pwr. thats a starting point


----------



## EvilGrassGuy (Dec 18, 2011)

My main problem is not being sure which of the wires is the ground wire.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The brown wire on each coil is the ground. May be black if it's old enough.

Then check the red/black wire for voltage with the R angle function pressed. If it isn't there then the wire is broken in the harness, the pin in the bumper plug needs help, there's a pin backed out of the controller plug or the controller isn't even sending the signal out. A qucik check with a test light will tell you how far out from the controller the signal is getting.


----------



## EvilGrassGuy (Dec 18, 2011)

The coils have a shared ground that jumps from one to the next. And it is black so guess that means it's pretty old. When I press right, you can hear the pump trying to work. Would that mean that of the 2 wires, one that pushes a hydraulic cylinder one that pulls a cylinder, one is not sending the proper signal? So I'm either looking for a damaged wire, pin, or plug?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I would still ck the gnd with test light. But sounds like your not getting pwr. Start at the contror, and ck for pwr the side that's not working. But first I would disconnect the main Batt pwr to the solenoid, don't need the pump working right now. If you have pwr there,, move to the grill truck side. If you have it there plug the grill connector back in and ck at coil. Use test light not meter


----------

